# New Roo Owner



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

We just purchased a new 23krs and we love it. It was a great choice. I really fits our family's need. Daddy is happy because he can haul his stuff and Mommy is happy because you don't have to fold down all the furniture. Kids are happy cuz we can bring friends.

The best part about the Kargoroo is the Dog hates the linoleum and stays in the boot area. It is like an invisible line he won't cross.

I am looking forward to many fun trips.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!! action We have the 28krs and love it for many of the same reasons. Let us know how everything goes with its first trip. You will find lots of helpful info throughout this site, any questions just ask.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Roo-ing action








Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers








we got our 28krs 3 weeks ago and we are totally in love (for the same obvious reasons). Just returned from our first trip out and it was just the best!

Enjoy your new home away from home...by the way, where are you from?

Take care and post often,
Dawn sunny


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the world 'o' roos. We got ours a month ago and love it. Happy camping and be safe!


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm so jealous. Congrats.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ROO-ING,

Congrats on the new Roo. Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on the new 'ROO


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, ROO-ING!* action
Glad to have you aboard!

What part of the country are you in? Anything special you carry in that big garage (other than a linoleumphobic dog?)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Congrats on the Roo, we have the 28KRS and really injoy it. Just got back from our third outing, only three days without internet so the outbackers.com withdraw was minimul. Shadow the scared Lab has the oppisite phobia... maybe it is the same, can't get her off the couch.

Happy camping
Dave


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ROO-ING to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RKS
Post often

Don action


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome ...... and of course congrats !


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Woo-Hoo, more Roo's...

We'll take over the world!


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Just made our second trip in the new Roo. No issues. So far so good.

We dry camped in Eastern Oregon and were able to haul 1 full size bike, and two minis along with the generator. The Roo hauled really well.

Happy Rooing


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Thought I would stop in and say hi.

Picked up a new 23KRS earlier this week.

I live in Montana and spend most of my time in the areas around Bozeman and Butte. I ride a 1991 Honda 300 and a 2005 Honda Rincon. Tow rig is a 03 Chevy Tahoe Z71. I'll get some pics up soon.

I came across Outbackers.com when I was doing research about the 23krs and 28krs. I learned a lot that helped me to make my decision and I was also able to pick up on some of the areas of concern like locking the ramp door. Mine came with the appropriate holes for a lock though so no worries there.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site snowviking.









You should post this in the new members section to get the appropriate welcome. Glad you found us.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

snowviking said:


> Thought I would stop in and say hi.
> 
> Picked up a new 23KRS earlier this week.
> 
> ...


I just realized about those lock holes as well (see my new post under mods) but it still didnt address removing the phillips screws and bypassing your locks. Anyways, congrats on your new purchase and welcome!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

snowviking said:


> Thought I would stop in and say hi.
> 
> Picked up a new 23KRS earlier this week.
> 
> ...


 action Hi snowviking! action

Congrats on your new Roo and Welcome To Outbackers! 
We have the 28KRS and love it!

Why not just jump right in?? Check out the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion National Park next July...Click Below:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry116378


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, snowviking!* action 
I'm glad you have decided to join us, and we could be of help!









And congratulations on that new 'Roo!

ROO-ING,

Glad to here the Eastern Oregon trip went well. Hope all the fires did not dampen your fun too much.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

snowviking said:


> Thought I would stop in and say hi.
> 
> Picked up a new 23KRS earlier this week.
> 
> ...


Welcome snowviking to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RKS and enjoy the new toy

Don action


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Thought I would stop in and say hi.
> 
> Picked up a new 23KRS earlier this week.
> 
> ...


I just realized about those lock holes as well (see my new post under mods) but it still didnt address removing the phillips screws and bypassing your locks. Anyways, congrats on your new purchase and welcome!








[/quote]
I have addressed the screw problem to my lock mod...You can view my solution here ===> Lock Mod Fix For Hinge Screw Removal


----------

